# ozzie digging



## bottlesjhbottler (Mar 11, 2013)

been a while since i have been on this forum so here are some of the top digging we have had in the last 6 months!


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Mar 11, 2013)

blue top codds


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Mar 11, 2013)

[]


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Mar 11, 2013)

[]


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Mar 11, 2013)

[]


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Mar 11, 2013)

http://www.ozbottleforum.com/

 se forum post a few bottles for the rest


----------



## LC (Mar 11, 2013)

Congrats , looks like your digs have been fruitful . Always liked digging up the blob and hutch sodas here where I live . Never get tired of them . Been a long spell since I have dug one , overdue to get back into it . Good luck with your future digs .


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Mar 11, 2013)

thanks lc hope you do well also


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Mar 11, 2013)

[]


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Mar 11, 2013)

[]


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Mar 11, 2013)

[]


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Mar 11, 2013)

[]


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Mar 11, 2013)

[]


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Mar 11, 2013)

[]


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Mar 11, 2013)

[]


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Mar 11, 2013)

an old dig but gonna head nack to site for another go soon


----------



## epackage (Mar 11, 2013)

Fantastic finds!!


----------



## Dugout (Mar 11, 2013)

Way too much fun! []


----------



## GACDIG (Mar 12, 2013)

Always different and odd thing you all dig down there. love it. []


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Mar 21, 2013)

thanks all some more pictures from recent digs,my mate rushys gb


----------



## luckiest (Mar 21, 2013)

very nice indeed!  Those blue top codds must be super fun to find, nothing like that over here!


----------



## 69valiant (Mar 21, 2013)

Lookin at some of the really cool different bottles some of these guys find in way off distant lands makes meel feel sometimes like the US bottles that are usually found are a lot more boring and plain.  It dosen't change my love for US pieces any but it just always seems like a much wider variation of color and shape and alot of the time crudeness being the norn in some of these foreign pits. IDK, maybe just me...Love them blue top codds!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlesjhbottler
> 
> blue top codds


 
 Hey Stephen,

*Bonzer Buncha Blue Lippers, Boyo!* [8D] I wanna see those beauties after a bath, please.

 Say "Hey" to John and the lads.

 Thanks for showing us. Good luck at the return to that site. Please keep us updated, and don't be stingy with the backstory...




From.​


----------



## TROG (Mar 22, 2013)

Some fantastic finds you have been getting Steve.

 Surface do you own the 2 colored lip Codds as they also are fantastic.

 David


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello David,

 I wish I did, but alas, I grabbed the photo from http://www.bottledigging.org.uk/Forum/Topic241636-35-1.aspx

 I've yet to dig my first Codd. Maybe this will be the year. I'd even settle for a melty one...


----------



## LC (Mar 22, 2013)

Do you reckon there was a specific reason for making the tops of the Cod's a different color from the rest of it or was it just done for looks . Seems like a lot of extra effort for a soda bottle .


----------



## deepbluedigger (Mar 22, 2013)

The coloured tops idea was patented by the glass maker Dan Rylands in 1889 (Rylands, of Barnsley in Yorkshire, was the biggest manufacturer of codds for 40 or 50 years from the 1870s). The idea was to make bottles easier to identify at a distance, or when only the tops were showing in a crate, and so harder for other companies to steal and re-use. Originally Rylands said he would make sure that he would make sure that each town would only have one company using each colour. So first come, first served until the colours ran out for each town. But there are quite a few towns where that doesn't seem to have worked and more than one company used bottles with the same colour of lip.


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 22, 2013)

Some of the bottles from the U.K. are just strikingly beautiful, and most of the colors are very different than what ya find here. Prices patent candle co bottles come to mind along with some of those really fanciful british beers and sodas with the griffins and other critters embossed on em........


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlesjhbottler
> 
> thanks all some more pictures from recent digs,my mate rushys gb


 
 Looks like an in-mate in that orange jump suit []

 Awesome bottles and stoneware !


----------

